# Lance Armstrongs Bike Trek Madone?



## usedtrekbikes.com (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Trek that Lance Armstrong rides is a Madone? I am sure his bike comes with all kinds of customization just for him but I was just curious as to what kind of Trek he has.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

Trek Madone 6SSL-Series with SRAM Red.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

is his frame custom?


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't believe the sizing is. The paint is unique but is soon available as a project one signature paint job.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

skyliner1004 said:


> is his frame custom?


Trek says it is stock


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

what about specs? is it just the same exact 6 series SSL with sram reg groupset? wheels? contact points?


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

The wheels depend on the road and weather conditions. Either rxxxl or Aeolus 5.0. I have also heard that he uses Classics for his training wheels. 

I am not sure what you mean by "contact points" but there is really no way to know what his seat height is or the shifter position without having the bike in front of you.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

no i meant, does he use the same exact seatpost/saddle/handlebar/stem as what we get when we order a 6 series ssl?


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

Should be all rxxxl stuff. I am not sure about the saddle though. If he does use a bontrager saddle it would be rxl. So if you got an SSL P1 with all rxxxl and sram red then it would be the same bike.

Are you going to buy one?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

uh no, lol i'm not a fan of trek and bontrager.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> uh no, lol i'm not a fan of trek and bontrager.


I feel as though I have completely wasted my time answering all of your questions.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

skyliner1004 said:


> no i meant, does he use the same exact seatpost/saddle/handlebar/stem as what we get when we order a 6 series ssl?


Other than his using a Selle San Marco Concor saddle, his (and all the Radioshack team bikes) is an "off the shelf" 6.9SSL.

But why do you care?


----------

